
It took four mojitos and a car crash for Grab to tell her: ‘You’re hired’ - apoorvadutt
https://www.techinasia.com/grab-goh-tiasg2018
======
levlaz
hi!

Please stop with the blog spam. <3
[https://imgur.com/a/pAErOLN](https://imgur.com/a/pAErOLN)

~~~
apoorvadutt
Hey, will do! Sorry about that!

